
This little town has the worst income inequality in America - SQL2219
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/this-little-town-has-the-worst-income-inequality-in-america-2016-06-28
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
I suspect that at least some of those outliers are just the usual 'small
county --> high variance' issue.

